# chances of clearing CPC



## dyj (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi 

as i search and read for the CPC exam, i wonder how many on average can pass the exam on their first try?!!!

i also wonder it is multiple choice open book exam then why the exam so tight on time that it is always a race against time!, as i read many of who could not clear the exam the main reason being falling short of time rather than not knowing how to code!

i have my exam in coming weeks and i am solving sample papers and i too found time is the key factor as even if you know the guidelines, eliminate wrong answers still detailed operative notes are time consuming

i am now really anxious


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 4, 2012)

I passed the first time, many years ago when there was less time than there is now.  I honestly did not have any problems with the time and had a lot of time left over.  I think it is all in what you know and how you approach things.  Some people test well, some know the material well and then some are blessed with both skills.  I do not test well so I make sure I know the material inside and out.  You need to determine what you weakness is and strengthen it.  I wish you all the luck and and say relax you should do fine!


----------



## Cheryl O (Jun 5, 2012)

I hate to say it, but I did not pass my first time.  It wasn't a time issue, but it was not reading the questions thoroughly.  Read, read, read.  I am an avid reader, but I found I have a tendency to skip words, and this is a very important aspect of taking the test.  Don't skip anything.  Good luck!  I'm sure you'll do just fine!
Cheryl


----------



## JMeggett (Jun 5, 2012)

I passed on the first try, and I had sticky flagged the questions I was not quite sure on and had time at the end to go back and re-read those ones, and did change my answer on some of them.  Stay calm, breathe deep and you'll do fine!  I had a bottle of water and a baggie of trail mix so I could snack...which helped me stay calm & concentrate.  Sticky flags are helpful cuz you can mark the ones you're unsure on so that you can keep plugging through and answer all questions within the time limit. Then you can go back through and double check the flagged ones for accuracy.   Good luck!
Jenna


----------



## tmlbwells (Jun 5, 2012)

I passed the first time as well, with time left over.  I went through and answered what I knew first.  Then I went back and answered what I needed time to think about.  Like Jenna said, take water and a snack, maybe a sweater in case the room is cold.  Also have plenty of pencils and erasers!  I have a tendency to not read thoroughly, and one word can change the whole thing, so make sure you read every word.  Good luck to you!
Mary


----------



## latonna1 (Jun 6, 2012)

*CPC exam*

I can't stress this enough. Know your CPT and ICD-9 guidelines. It helps tremendously. I passed the first time, landed my first coding job within 4months of becomeing certified with no experience and here I sit 8months later and still rely on my guidelines. It also helps to get a practice exam that is something like the real one. I took it 3x as that is all my eyes and brain could stand. . Anyway taking the practice exam helps with the time portion. Hopes this info helps and GOOD LUCK...


----------



## laureenj (Jun 16, 2012)

The AAPC doesn't share stats about how many didn't pass the first time but I know it is more common that people realize and you should not beat yourself up if you didn't pass the first time.  

Board exams are meant to be very difficult and because of the time constraints someone who would have scored in the 90s might only score in the 70s.  

So focus on good time management skills, get a good review in, prepare your manuals with notes and tabs, and take as many practice exams as your budget (time and money) will allow.  Here is a post discussing practice exam reccomendations

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?p=224300#post224300


----------



## Katie L. Malone (Jun 16, 2012)

Laureen I did your bubbling and highlighting technique in my CPT book. I did the entire book. It took me forever but it paid off and I passed the CPC exam last week on my first try!

You are brilliant.


----------



## laureenj (Jun 16, 2012)

*C o n g r a t u l a t i o n s!!!!!*



Katie L. Malone said:


> Laureen I did your bubbling and highlighting technique in my CPT book. I did the entire book. It took me forever but it paid off and I passed the CPC exam last week on my first try!
> 
> You are brilliant.



Yay!  C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S!!!!!  Feels good doesn't it.


----------



## t_ferg07@yahoo.com (Jun 19, 2012)

I passed my exam on the first try, however I did use every second of the time given. My best piece of advice for managing time more efficently, I read the question, if I thought it wasn't something I could answer immediately, I circled it in my test booklet and came back to it at the end. That way I got the "easier" questions out of the way and it saved time because I didn't have to be caught up in spending more time on a harder question. I finished the test before the time was up, but I went back and double checked ones that I wasn't completely confident in my answer.

Just find a pace that works for you. Everyone tests differently. Do not study the day before. TRY to get plenty of sleep. You will feel brain dead afterwards and probably think of a million things you did or didn't do right. Don't sweat it!


----------



## Rip (Jun 19, 2012)

I passed on the first try and had 20 minute to spare...but I was nervous and didn't think
I would have enough time.  I too had to slow down and read each question thoughly.  
I found it easier than the practice tests because it wasn't on line.  Much easier 
when it is a paper and pencil test.  Take the practice tests and go to the review class.
Highlight things in your code books.  Like people have said, go through and do the ones
you know first, then go back and spend the time on the ones you don't know.
Sometimes the answer or a clue could be in another question. 
There are some easy questions and there are some hard questions but on the test I 
took, I think just being calm, having water and a NON-noisy snack helps.   
I also went in thinking that - Not everyone passes the first time.  I prepared myself that
if I didn't pass, the next time would be better because I had the experience of the first.
I was certain that I didn't pass...but I did.   Don't burn yourself out studying.  Just breathe and do the best you can.
By the way, every job interview I had, no one asked what my score was....just that I was a CPC-A.  Nor do they ask how many times you take the test....


----------

